# 'situated' - 'ubicat'?



## Jessb007

Hola,
Estudio la català (a un nivell molt simple!). Puc dir, ‘La meva casa es ubicat en Fallowfield’?. Vol dir ‘My house is situated in Fallowfield’.
Moltes graciès


----------



## DeBarcelona

Sí, però la frase correcta és: "La meva casa està ubicada (o situada) a Fallowfield"

Bé, i sona millor dir: "Casa meva està ubicada a Fallowfield"


----------



## betulina

DeBarcelona said:


> Bé, i sona millor dir: "Casa meva està..."



Hola,

Si després d'"està" vols dir el lloc, hauria de ser "casa meva és a...".

Crec que aquesta seria la millor opció, Jessb007.


----------



## DeBarcelona

betulina, si dius "és a tal lloc" sí, però si vols dir "situat o "ubicat" és amb "estar": "està ubicat" i no pas "és ubicat".


----------



## betulina

D'acord, no t'havia entès. Ja m'estranyava...!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Escriuré tota la frase per evitar malentesos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ja que ha sortit el tema, aprofito per dir la meva: jo tenia entès que amb els participis la forma més genuïna és _ser_, tot i que també s'admet _estar_.

1. Casa meva _és_ ubicada a Fallowfield.
2. Casa meva _està_ ubicada a Fallowfield. 

De fet, a mi em sona molt millor el primer cas...

Què en dieu?


----------



## DeBarcelona

Mmmm però amb "ser" o "estar" el significat canvia, no?

Sí que és cert que fem servir més "ser" que els castellans: Per exemple: "está bueno" --> "és bo".

[edito]
*5 *_1 _Algú, o en general allò que és animat, romandre en un estat, en una posició, especialment quan el temps que s'hi manté figura en el context. _Tota aquella nit estigué irat. Molts dies estigueren preocupats. Abans les dones estaven tancades la major part del dia a casa. Va estar amagat fins que l'altre se'n va anar. Hi ha poc espai i hi estarem estrets. Asseguem-nos sota aquests pins i estarem més frescos. No li puc cordar la camisa perquè no_ està quiet. Està ennuvolat. 

_2 _Romandre o ésser mantinguda, alguna cosa, en un estat o condició per l'acció continuada o reiterada d'algú o d'alguna altra cosa, especialment durant una quantitat de temps expressada en el context o per una causa generalment explícita. _En aquell indret l'aigua del riu està embassada perquè hi ha una resclosa. Les finestres van estar obertes força temps perquè l'habitació s'oregés. No ho toquis més, que ja està bé com està. La botiga de queviures estarà tancada tot aquest mes._ 

_3 _Trobar-se en la situació expressada per un predicatiu, quelcom que segueix una evolució. _El meu plet està en un punt mort. Les accions estan a 240._


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ja que ha sortit el tema, aprofito per dir la meva: jo tenia entès que amb els participis la forma més genuïna és _ser_, tot i que també s'admet _estar_.
> 
> 1. Casa meva _és_ ubicada a Fallowfield.
> 2. Casa meva _està_ ubicada a Fallowfield.
> 
> De fet, a mi em sona molt millor el primer cas...
> 
> Què en dieu?




Segons Ruaix (Català complet 2, p. 207):

**S'usa "estar" quan es tracta de situació en un lloc, amb algun element que indiqui relació amb altres objectes (sinònims: trobar-se situat, dreçar-se).**

Però mira els exemples del DIEC:

està situada:
Pertanyent a la part d'un animal radiat de la qual arrenquen els tentacles i on està situada la boca.
Tal casa està situada més amunt que tal altra.
La casa està situada al cim d'un turó.

és situada:
Presa d'aigua brancada sobre una canalització de gran cabal, que és situada a la via pública o a l'entrada d'un immoble...
Glàndula pròpia de la majoria dels vertebrats, que en l'home és situada en la cavitat abdominal.

No sóc català, però hauria dit "està situada", en el sentit de "es troba". Potser és un cas en què tots dos alternatius són correctes.

Lou


----------



## DeBarcelona

Lou: em sembla que volen dir el mateix amb ser i estar, en aquest cas.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Quin embolic! Aquesta és una de les qüestions que més em fan ballar el cap!


----------



## DeBarcelona

TRaductora:

He intentat trobar una manera d'ex`plicar-ho però no me'n surto.

No sé si saps alemany, però crec que "ser" correspon a "werden" i "estar" a "sein".


----------



## louhevly

DeBarcelona said:


> Lou: em sembla que volen dir el mateix amb ser i estar, en aquest cas.



I agree.


----------



## ampurdan

DeBarcelona said:


> No sé si saps alemany, però crec que "ser" correspon a "werden" i "estar" a "sein".


 
Què vols dir amb això? "Werden" és "esdevenir" i "sein" pot ser ser o estar, encara que per indicar situació solen emprar verbs molt més precisos... Em penso que et deus confondre amb la formació de la passiva...


----------



## DeBarcelona

això és fet per mi-->das *wird *von mir gemacht (crec).

això ja està fet-->das *ist *schon gemacht (crec, també).


----------



## ampurdan

Això és el què em pensava. Es tracta de la forma passiva del verb en ambdós casos. Aquí els verbs són auxiliars i no tenen un significat inicial de posició.


----------

